

Virtualization comes to mobiles - kevinbernard31
http://myelectronicsblog.blogspot.com/2008/06/virtualization-come-to-mobiles.html
Most of the mobiles generally used are not compatible for more than one or two multimedia or web applications.
======
wmf
What a bad idea. Would you want to run Symbian, WinCE, and Android
simultaneously on one phone, no doubt with quite different UIs?

------
paulleviss
Good Article

